# Fischereischein in Mecklenburg Vorp.



## sharpe007 (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meinen Fischereischein in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern machen, bin mir bloß nicht sicher, ob dieser in Bayern anerkannt wird. Kann mir vielleicht einer hierzu Auskunft geben, ob dieser in Bayern anerkannt wird. 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.
:vik:


----------



## opi2001 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein in Mecklenburg Vorp.*

Gute Frage mache im Februar auch den Schein in Sachsen,würde mich auch mal interesieren ob der überall in Deutschland gültig ist??|wavey:


----------



## Locke4865 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein in Mecklenburg Vorp.*

Fischereischeine werden in der Regel Bundesweit ohne Probleme anerkannt!
ausnahme die Touristenangelscheine die sind nur begrenzt
gültig (Zeit und Bundesland)
Wo du den Schein machst ist von deinen Hauptwohnsitz abhängig
Beispiel wohnst in Sachsen kannste den nur in Sachsen machen
gilt dann aber überall


----------



## belle-hro (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein in Mecklenburg Vorp.*



sharpe007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne meinen Fischereischein in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern machen, bin mir bloß nicht sicher, ob dieser in Bayern anerkannt wird. Kann mir vielleicht einer hierzu Auskunft geben, ob dieser in Bayern anerkannt wird.
> 
> ...



Moin,

nö leider wird die Prüfung aus M/V in Bayern nicht anerkannt.  Im Zweifelsfall sich bei deiner zuständigen Ausstellungsbehörde schlau machen (einigen is das sch...egal, wo du die Prüfung machst) und wenn die damit Einverstanden ist, schreibste mir ne PN, ich helf Dir dann weiter.

Gruß
Belle


----------



## upahde (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein in Mecklenburg Vorp.*



sharpe007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne meinen Fischereischein in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern machen, bin mir bloß nicht sicher, ob dieser in Bayern anerkannt wird. Kann mir vielleicht einer hierzu Auskunft geben, ob dieser in Bayern anerkannt wird.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

hab da einen Link gefunden vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter 

Grüße aus Oberfranken 

Uwe


----------



## belle-hro (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein in Mecklenburg Vorp.*



upahde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab da einen Link gefunden vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe,
in diesem Link, bzw. bei §2 Absatz 2 AVFiG ging/geht es aber um den Umzug nach Bayern und die Anerkennung bei Umtausch.
Wenn jemand seinen Hauptwohnsitz in Bayern hat und seine Prüfung dann hier macht, ist es nach dem Bay. F-Gesetz nicht anerkannt. Aber es gibt Gemeinden, denen ist es ziemlich Wurscht wo man die Prüfung gemacht und stellen den FS trotzdem aus.

Gruß
Belle


----------



## upahde (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein in Mecklenburg Vorp.*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> in diesem Link, bzw. bei §2 Absatz 2 AVFiG ging/geht es aber um den Umzug nach Bayern und die Anerkennung bei Umtausch.
> Wenn jemand seinen Hauptwohnsitz in Bayern hat und seine Prüfung dann hier macht, ist es nach dem Bay. F-Gesetz nicht anerkannt. Aber es gibt Gemeinden, denen ist es ziemlich Wurscht wo man die Prüfung gemacht und stellen den FS trotzdem aus.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Belle,

hab mir den Paragraphen mal gesucht und das gefunden. Wenn ich den Text richtig verstehe ist der jeder Schein egal wo in Deutschland erworben in Bayern gültig 

Gruß
Uwe
*§ 2*

*Gleichstellung anderer Fischereischeine und Fischerprüfungen*

(1) 1 In anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellte Fischereischeine gelten auch in Bayern, soweit die Inhaber zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Fischereischeins ihre Hauptwohnung (Art. 16 Abs. 2 Meldegesetz) nicht in Bayern hatten. 2 Nimmt der Inhaber eines Fischereischeins nach Satz 1 seine Hauptwohnung in Bayern, gilt der Fischereischein hier längstens bis zum Ablauf seiner Geltungsdauer.


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein in Mecklenburg Vorp.*

Hi,

Könnte sein das hier einige Fragen beantwortet werden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117023&highlight=F-Schein


----------



## Wabbelfisch (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein in Mecklenburg Vorp.*

na ich les das so, dass der Schein in Bayern anerkannt wird, wenn man zur Zeit der Erteilung dieses Scheins nicht in Bayern wohnt.

Also wenn man in Bayern wohnt wird der Schein aus Meckpom nicht anderkannt.


Du könntest dich natürlich in Bayern abmelden und dich zu dem Prüfungstermin und bis zur Erteilung woanders anmelden...

und dann mit dem Schein wieder ummelden...

Tsja,,,die Bayern.

Ich hatte meinen Wohnsitz in RLP und hab die Prüfung in Meckpom gemacht weil ich kein Bock auf n ewigen Vorbereitungskurs hatte. Das ging, außer dass ich die Leute überzeugen musste, dass die gesetztlichen Regelungen so sind, dass es geht.

Ist halt Bundeslandabhängig.


----------



## belle-hro (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein in Mecklenburg Vorp.*



Wabbelfisch schrieb:


> na ich les das so, dass der Schein in Bayern anerkannt wird, wenn man zur Zeit der Erteilung dieses Scheins nicht in Bayern wohnt.
> 
> Also wenn man in Bayern wohnt wird der Schein aus Meckpom nicht anderkannt.
> 
> ...



.............. und genauso ist es richtig.

Nur.... wer tut sich den Stress an. Ummelden, Reise, Lehrgang, Prüfung und wieder Ummelden.
Einige meiner Teilnehmer aus Bayern haben das in der Vergangenheit gemacht, gab keine Probs. Aber dort gab es auch Verwandte/Bekannte hier, wo man sich ummelden konnte.

Natürlich ist es schön, wenn man den FS im Crashkurs nach 3 Tagen inne Tasche hat, aber dafür den ganzen Ummelde-Papierkram????


----------

